# Under age minors



## Heymo (Sep 29, 2016)

Recently Uber sent me a message stating I could no longer pick up minors. And also that minors cannot get an Uber app for ride requests. But that I should still ask them how old they are. My problem with this is that I am not a police officer or a bartender to be asking for ID. My question is, WHAT IS the folly for picking up minors? Should I assume they are 18 plus years old if they have an app. Also sometimes they use their parents app. Which is tantamount to gettong permission from their parents.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Check your driver app. There's actually some useful information on what you're suppose to do.


----------



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

Did anyone actually try uber com family? I can't seem to get any detailed info...


----------



## Heymo (Sep 29, 2016)

I tried the link but I could not find anything either bottom line is we cannot pick up minors my only problem is is that Uber is not telling the customers. we have to tell them when we go to pick them up.


----------



## DaisyDriver (Jul 25, 2016)

http://ubermovement.com/cpuc-video/


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Heymo said:


> I tried the link but I could not find anything either bottom line is we cannot pick up minors my only problem is is that Uber is not telling the customers. we have to tell them when we go to pick them up.


It's in the Rider's App as well.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

The problem is that Uber doesn't inform either party, driver nor rider. Uber should be sending emails whenever there is a change in the TOS or Partner Agreement, and highlight the changes so it is clear.


----------



## DaisyDriver (Jul 25, 2016)

DocT said:


> The problem is that Uber doesn't inform either party, driver nor rider.


False. Nothing has changed so far as I know on the unaccompanied minor topic. They are informed when they agree to the terms of service. The problem is, riders and drivers do not read it.

It is also a driver's responsibility to know the local laws, rules and regulations.

For instance, in California the CPUC says you can't transport minors (see link above). There it is not just a violation of TOS, but also local regs.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Look, just put them in the trunk. If no one sees it, then it didn't happen.

If you let the underage minor out of your trunk at drop off and a passerby sees it, just act surprised like you didn't know, scold them and say sumtin' like "I am reporting you to Uber, yackity smackity, bla bla blaa".

Your welcome and Uber on!


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

I made up two of these to go on the back of the headrests:


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

I do NOT see anything under the HELP menus to report a MINOR trying to use uber.
where is it?


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

PTB said:


> I do NOT see anything under the HELP menus to report a MINOR trying to use uber.
> where is it?


From Uber:

*REPORT A SERIOUS INCIDENT INVOLVING A RIDER*
Tuesday, November 29, 2016 at 8:38:11 PM · uberX

Thank you for writing in. Happy to clarify things for you. We know that we can not prevent minors for having an Uber ride just like your scenario where the rider was using his mother's Uber account. With that being possible, the only thing that we can do is to be very cautious and always ask our passengers if we are suspicious of their age. Again, you can always politely decline the request if you think that the passenger is under age. Hoping that we were able to be of service to you. Please let us know if you need assistance with anything else in the future.

*REPORT A SERIOUS INCIDENT INVOLVING A RIDER *
Tuesday, November 29, 2016 at 8:38:11 PM · uberX

Thank you for reaching out about this.

Minors can only request a trip unless they are accompanied by an adult. If you are not sure whether the rider is underage or not you can politely decline the request, since you think that it violates our Terms of Service

.

We very much appreciate your dedication on being an Uber partner. Please do not hesitate to reach out if you have any other concerns.


----------



## karenftx (Jan 14, 2017)

I can see Uber's POV in this but they need to lower the age limit. In my town, the public transportation system is horrible. I get calls from riders from schools needing to be picked up and I do it with no issues. They are normally high schoolers. I know when I was in school I wish this ridesharing thing was around. Both parents worked and I had to depend on friends to pick me up from afterschool activities. Also to take me to my jobs--or I walked miles to get there so maybe I have a better understanding of it. Never had a lick of trouble from these kids either.


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

karenftx said:


> I can see Uber's POV in this but they need to lower the age limit. In my town, the public transportation system is horrible. I get calls from riders from schools needing to be picked up and I do it with no issues. They are normally high schoolers. I know when I was in school I wish this ridesharing thing was around. Both parents worked and I had to depend on friends to pick me up from afterschool activities. Also to take me to my jobs--or I walked miles to get there so maybe I have a better understanding of it. Never had a lick of trouble from these kids either.


Just remember...NO INSURANCE on a minor.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

So if its an over-aged minor, it's ok ?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SoiCowboy said:


> Just remember...NO INSURANCE on a minor.


Show me.


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Show me.


From Lyft but the same for Uber and taxis:

"Hi SoiCowboy,

Thanks for reaching us!

I'd be happy to help and clear things further for you. Minors are prohibited from traveling with most carriers, including TNCs. In California, a passenger must be 18 to sign up for Lyft account. *That means that they are not covered with Lyft insurance*, they are prohibited to have a Lyft account, in the first place. Thank you for your considerate spirit to bring this our attention. Receiving feedback like this matter to us. As Lyft continuously working to improve our platform especially the safety of the members of Lyft community. I suggest, to avoid any of your trip involving a minor, we may let a passenger know that we will have to cancel the trip if the passenger is indeed under 18, we may check their ID in a nice way that they won't get offended.

Thanks again for your time to write us about this. I take pride in providing the best service for you so if I missed out anything or if there are things you wanted me to clarify further, write us back and I'll keep an eye.

Best,

Rhea
Lyft Support Representative"


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Show me.


And since the minor is committing fraud against the driver, no insurance coverage there either.

Good luck when the parents go after your assets if there is any injury.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

So Rhea is the authority. lol

BTW, there have been a series of customer support answers to this question posted on this board in the past and they are contradictory.


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

Coachman said:


> So Rhea is the authority. lol


Call your insurance company and write to Uber & Lyft yourself. That's what I did. I had a Yellow Cab dispatcher in my car last week and she reported it's a continual battle keeping minors out of cabs.

I was in the telecommunications industry and all my technicians who had access to minors in the private or public school system in the course of their day had to be fingerprinted back in the early 90s.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Minors regularly take cabs. If your Yellow Cab dispatcher was battling to keep minors out of the cabs then it was an internal company policy. Minors take public transportation. They take buses and subways unaccompanied. If you have a legal requirement where you live that anyone transporting a minor must be fingerprinted and background checked that's strictly a local requirement. 

I'm not trying to convince anyone to take minors. But there's all kinds of erroneous information on this board about insurance. Such as having no insurance if a rider cancels the trip in the middle of the ride. I hear that all the time from people here... if the rider cancels the trip pull over immediately because you're uninsured! It's not accurate. And the customer service reps are clueless on these issues.


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Minors regularly take cabs. If your Yellow Cab dispatcher was battling to keep minors out of the cabs then it was an internal company policy. Minors take public transportation. They take buses and subways unaccompanied. If you have a legal requirement where you live that anyone transporting a minor must be fingerprinted and background checked that's strictly a local requirement.
> 
> I'm not trying to convince anyone to take minors. But there's all kinds of erroneous information on this board about insurance. Such as having no insurance if a rider cancels the trip in the middle of the ride. I hear that all the time from people here... if the rider cancels the trip pull over immediately because you're uninsured! It's not accurate. And the customer service reps are clueless on these issues.


Again, do your due diligence as I have. Uber's & Lyft's TOS is a good start. The TOS concerning minors are printed out an laminated and kept in the seat pocket so I can show to minors and parents that don't read their own TOS.

The rider is covered until they exit.


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Minors regularly take cabs. If your Yellow Cab dispatcher was battling to keep minors out of the cabs then it was an internal company policy. Minors take public transportation. They take buses and subways unaccompanied. If you have a legal requirement where you live that anyone transporting a minor must be fingerprinted and background checked that's strictly a local requirement.
> 
> I'm not trying to convince anyone to take minors. But there's all kinds of erroneous information on this board about insurance. Such as having no insurance if a rider cancels the trip in the middle of the ride. I hear that all the time from people here... if the rider cancels the trip pull over immediately because you're uninsured! It's not accurate. And the customer service reps are clueless on these issues.


Since you're still skeptical:

https://goo.gl/kfPBqv

"Additionally, Shuddle employees constantly monitor every ride to make sure things are going smoothly, Allen said. *The company purchases insurance that has special coverage for children, something that Uber and Lyft do not,* Allen said."


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SoiCowboy said:


> Since you're still skeptical:
> 
> https://goo.gl/kfPBqv
> 
> "Additionally, Shuddle employees constantly monitor every ride to make sure things are going smoothly, Allen said. *The company purchases insurance that has special coverage for children, something that Uber and Lyft do not,* Allen said."


You're reaching.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Coachman said:


> You're reaching.


No... that's a quote from the story.

I always suspected there was insurance issues involved.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> No... that's a quote from the story.
> 
> I always suspected there was insurance issues involved.


The story says that company has "special coverage" for children. That's all it tells you.

Do you need "special coverage" for minors who ride under your personal policy?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Exactly ... what IS an underage minor .... ?
Is there such a thing as an OVERage minor?

If someone is under age aren't they an minor?

IF a double negative is a positive ... is an UNDERage minor actually - an adult?

WoW. I need more time off.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SoiCowboy said:


> And since the minor is committing fraud against the driver, no insurance coverage there either.
> 
> Good luck when the parents go after your assets if there is any injury.


And, "good luck" is what I will say to the parents when they see that I HAVE NO ASSETS.
Ever heard of the 'deep pockets law'? 
Uber is WAY on the hook.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Another one of Uber's response that some drivers will receive, and notice the section stating, "Action will be taken against [...] drivers found to transport unaccompanied minors."


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Here you go
From James river
I personally asked a claims examiner at James river regarding an unaccompanied minor.
Basically that child is not covered.
Check the screen shot.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TheWanderer said:


> Here you go
> From James river
> I personally asked a claims examiner at James river regarding an unaccompanied minor.
> Basically that child is not covered.
> Check the screen shot.


I don't think some people here understand how insurance works.

Not the child, nor any other passenger, is "covered" by Uber's insurance. Neither is the driver. The driver is only a named party on Uber's insurance policy. The only party covered (insured) by James River is Uber.

The policy covers liability and damages for Uber in the event of an accident involving an Uber trip. Uber has no interest in excluding trips from liability coverage, especially if a minor is involved. Because any court will hold them liable in the event YOU get into an accident while Ubering.

Let me ask you this. Suppose you're Ubering and you're involved in an accident in which you run over the sidewalk and strike a child on his bike. Is that child's medical bills covered by James River? Why or why not?


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I don't think some people here understand how insurance works.
> 
> Not the child, nor any other passenger, is "covered" by Uber's insurance. Neither is the driver. The driver is only a named party on Uber's insurance policy. The only party covered (insured) by James River is Uber.
> 
> ...


It is not uber I am not talking about. I am talking about James river. I personally asked a James river claims examiner about this and that response is what was said.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Why risk it? Some of you may want to creep and drive 12 year olds but they usually take short trips anyways so I am glad to cancel those.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Tonight I got 3 pax, all kinda young. I asked the guys if they were 18 or older? 2 said no, 1 said "Yes, I'm 18", and he looked it. (I have a dash cam just for times like this.)
So ... "OK guys get in and welcome on board." Start the trip saying "I see we are just going up the hill, to blah blah blah."
One asked "If we could make multiple stops since they all had to go to different places. Again, "No problem, just change the destination in app and I will go offline til everyone is done. I only ask that the 18 year old be last."

They said "No, we can't do that."
I said "Sorry guys, it's an insurance thing, Uber doesn't let us carry minors without adults."
They still said "No".

"Ok, then I'll just let you out here and you can cancel this trip." Still at the pick up.

They got out, cancelled and called another uber driver.

No way should any of us risk driving minors with no insurance protection. 
Like your car? Give it to the kid in the rear seat.
Like your bank account? Give it to the kid in the rear seat.
Like your house? Give it to the kid in the rear seat.

I never want to give these things to the kid in the rear seat (unless I've just divorced their mother and the courts told me too!  )


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

SoiCowboy said:


> Just remember...NO INSURANCE on a minor.


This is almost certainly not true in most places.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Really? Can it be any clearer? Unaccompanied minors are not authorized to be users. If you knowingly transport unaccompanied minors, you are violating Uber's own ToS.

All I am saying is that we need to make sure users follow Uber's "USERS REQUIREMENTS AND CONDUCT". This is to protect both us and the company.

Thank you KevRyde for finding this.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

And right here "As a driver-partner, you SHOULD DECLINE a ride if you believe the person requesting the ride is under 18. ... If a rider is underage, please do not start the trip or allow them to ride."

Doesn't say anything about insurance but Uber is telling us to NOT give rides to unaccompanied minors.


----------



## Southdiver (Jan 10, 2017)

Every time someone gets in my car, I assume that they are at least 18.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Go4 said:


> Really? Can it be any clearer? Unaccompanied minors are not authorized to be users. If you knowingly transport unaccompanied minors, you are violating Uber's own ToS.
> 
> All I am saying is that we need to make sure users follow Uber's "USERS REQUIREMENTS AND CONDUCT". This is to protect both us and the company.
> 
> Thank you KevRyde for finding this.


_Thanks for reaching out about this_.

_As an independent contractor, questions such as this are left to your discretion. You are certainly never required to start a trip with a passenger. If you completed a trip with a rider that you believe to be under an appropriate age and you'd like us to investigate further, feel free to let us know. - Uber_


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

I really wish Uber would get their shit together in this. It is becoming more and more commonplace for minors to be requesting a ride... 

Get the insurance thing done and stop making us be the policeman.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uber doesn't buy insurance to protect the driver or the passenger. They buy it to protect themselves when they're held liable in an accident. And you can be guaranteed that Uber wants extra liability insurance when you pick up an unaccompanied minor on one of their trips. To argue otherwise is just dumb.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Uber doesn't buy insurance to protect the driver or the passenger. They buy it to protect themselves when they're held liable in an accident. And you can be guaranteed that Uber wants extra liability insurance when you pick up an unaccompanied minor on one of their trips. To argue otherwise is just dumb.


Thats not entirely true. If you get into an accident with Uber with a pax. If you pay the 1000 deductible James River will pay to repair your car.

Part of Ubers legality is in providing commercial insurance to drivers.

Uber doesnt have insurance for minors. Thats why their terms of service tell you flat out not to drive unaccompanied minors. That way if something happens they can say you violated the TOS and distance themselves from you.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Uber doesnt have insurance for minors.


Uber doesn't have insurance for any passengers. They have insurance for Uber trips. That insurance covers anybody or anything that is injured or damaged when you get in an accident. The only way Uber would deny coverage to a minor is by saying that you were not on an Uber trip when that minor got in your car.

Look at it this way. A carnival can post a sign that says no one under 48 inches is allowed to ride the roller coaster. They can instruct the ride's operator not to let anybody under this height on the ride. But if the operator either intentionally or unintentionally allows a young child on the ride, who do you think will be held liable in court? It would be stupid of the company not to purchase insurance in the event a minor is injured.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

In most states minors under 18 can't enter a valid contract. So any TOS agreed when signing up is invalid. 
But the driver is contracted with uber and not with the minor .


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mattio41 said:


> I really wish Uber would get their shit together in this. It is becoming more and more commonplace for minors to be requesting a ride...
> 
> Get the insurance thing done and stop making us be the policeman.


The problem is that Uber doesn't verify every single rider as they do drivers. If they did, by making the riders upload their id or license then not only would that put a complete and total stop to the nonsense and hassle of us having to arrive to an underage rider pickup and having to cancel, wasting gas and time, but it would make riders more accountable with their actions. As it stands now riders simply create another account with another number or name and be on their way. If they knew if they got banned they would never be able to use the service again they would be professional with how they act, knowing they could get perma banned if they eff off with the driver.

This gets back to the fact that Uber has no team of people dedicated to constantly improving the app and the service itself. They're more interested in blowing money on stupid things like SDC's and going into places they are banned and blowing money on attorneys.


----------



## DonCie (Mar 21, 2015)

I had a passenger whose wife was in an accident with an uber driver who was transporting a 16 yo kid. The car was totaled and his wife ended up in the hospital with a broken leg. Uber denied insurance coverage because the driver was not complicit with Uber regulations and state laws. The driver's own insurance certainly didn't cover the accident. My passenger told me that he had to hire an attorney and sue Uber. He evidently won and got reimbursed. A funny aside to this was that the driver tried to sue the passenger because he lost his driving privileges with Uber and felt it was the passenger fault because he sued Uber.
I never pick up minors any longer. I had in the past when I didn't know any better but I figured it isn't worth a possible $5-$10 fare that could ruin my life if someone gets severely hurt. 
So know your local laws and Uber regulations. And parents don't seem to care. I had the experience where the parents were home and I refused to take their underage kids. They would say things like "I'm glad you told us, we didn't know." Theh 2 minutes down the road i get a request from the same passengers.
When I get a request from a high school, I call or text that they must have proof of age or I'm not taking them. It saves me the time of travel.
Elementary schools are out but I do call to see if it's a parent or teacher because that has happened.


----------



## DonCie (Mar 21, 2015)

Southdiver said:


> Every time someone gets in my car, I assume that they are at least 18.


Good luck explaining that when the judge sees its obvious they aren't.



karenftx said:


> I can see Uber's POV in this but they need to lower the age limit. In my town, the public transportation system is horrible. I get calls from riders from schools needing to be picked up and I do it with no issues. They are normally high schoolers. I know when I was in school I wish this ridesharing thing was around. Both parents worked and I had to depend on friends to pick me up from afterschool activities. Also to take me to my jobs--or I walked miles to get there so maybe I have a better understanding of it. Never had a lick of trouble from these kids either.


You are putting you, your family's savings and your family's house at risk. If your comfortable with that, than that make you either a non-thinker, a risk taker or not a caring person.



Coachman said:


> Minors regularly take cabs. If your Yellow Cab dispatcher was battling to keep minors out of the cabs then it was an internal company policy. Minors take public transportation. They take buses and subways unaccompanied. If you have a legal requirement where you live that anyone transporting a minor must be fingerprinted and background checked that's strictly a local requirement.
> 
> I'm not trying to convince anyone to take minors. But there's all kinds of erroneous information on this board about insurance. Such as having no insurance if a rider cancels the trip in the middle of the ride. I hear that all the time from people here... if the rider cancels the trip pull over immediately because you're uninsured! It's not accurate. And the customer service reps are clueless on these issues.


Most state allow taxis to transport kids from 13 and up. Correct, check your local laws along with the company policy for whom we provide service...Uber, Lyft, etc.

Here you go
From James river
I personally asked a claims examiner at James river regarding an unaccompanied minor.
Basically that child is not covered.
Check the screen shot.

*Attached Files:*


a" style="margin: 0px; padding: 10px 10px 0px; overflow: hidden; zoom: 1; background: url("styles/default/xenforo/gradients/category-23px-light.png") center top repeat-x rgb(218, 223, 226); border-radius: 5px;">

*Screenshot_2017-01-12-12-27-32-1.png*
File size:
112.7 KB
Views:
21
TheWanderer, Jan 15, 2017


----------

